# MAC Oyster Girl l/g VS MAC Luminary l/g



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2006)

i could have sworn i saw a request for this in the request thread alas, i'm too lazy to go look through all those pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i hope this helps someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all in natural lighting (it's a little dark because it's cloudy outside, sorry about that) on NW15 skin..




product swatches




on skin




on lips


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2006)

as requested by Christina983, Oyster Girl l/g VS Underage l/g. swatched in natural light with and without flash on NW15 skin


----------

